
Apple to launch the iPhone 'nano' in time for Christmas - nickb
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1041006/Apple-launch-iPhone-nano-time-Christmas.html?ITO=1490
======
charlesju
Sept 15. That's when the back to school promotion ends, and that's when
they're going to launch the new Macbooks and Macbook Pros. I'm calling it
right now!

